# gold IDE pins from computers 100grams



## gregor170590 (May 28, 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222527320325?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 28, 2017)

Are you providing the link because you're selling them, or do you have a question?

Dave


----------



## gregor170590 (May 28, 2017)

selling but could ask a question too 

what would be the estimated yield from a batch like this


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 28, 2017)

Kind of expensive, don't you think?
Buy it now 27, shipping 7. 34GBP to usd is about 43$ and change.
So that 100g of partial plated pins would need to yield 1.5g+ to even break even (when taking in to account cost of refining) 
And, Im sorry to say, I just dont think that is going to happen with those.

I understand labor for removal of the pins has to be accounted for, but, everyone needs to make a buck for the wheel to keep turning. There may be someone who buys them for educational value, or for "when gold is $100 a gram", but anyone that buys them to process, (thinking there is still money to be made), will be quite upset to find out it was a losing venture. Which will make it harder to get a future buyer. 

Just my 2 cents, I dislike ebay though, mainly because the misbelief that all gold (even plated) is worth so, SO, much money


----------



## gregor170590 (May 28, 2017)

I agree to an extent but no one has to hit buy it now. 
They could bid in the auction which starts at a little more than half of the buy it now


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 28, 2017)

17.99 +7 is 24.99gbp, Thats still about $30 usd, which would be 3/4 a gram from 100g of partial palated pins. So a pound of those would be 3.3g.? I would imagine they are closer to 1 gram a lb at most.

I'm not trying to be rude about it. Although, I'm sure it seems that way. You are entitled to sell your goods at whatever price you choose. Just trying to help you steer clear from having an unhappy buyer. But, I have seen far higher prices on much lower yield scrap on there, so I guess that's just ebay for you.


----------



## Shark (May 28, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> 17.99 +7 is 24.99gbp, Thats still about $30 usd, which would be 3/4 a gram from 100g of partial palated pins. So a pound of those would be 3.3g.? I would imagine they are closer to 1 gram a lb at most.
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude about it. Although, I'm sure it seems that way. You are entitled to sell your goods at whatever price you choose. Just trying to help you steer clear from having an unhappy buyer. But, I have seen far higher prices on much lower yield scrap on there, so I guess that's just ebay for you.



I think 1 gram per pound may even be high, but not impossible. Those pins resemble one of my older experiments and the yields from 100 grams had my scales going back and forth from .1 to .2 grams. I wish had of got my new scales sooner, I could have had a better idea of the weight. Now days I often just toss them in the stock pot or old AP and don't worry much about what they will yield.


----------

